# Germany to Italy without toll



## HEDONITE (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are hoping to travel from Germany, through Austria on the Brenner/Fern Pass and into Italy without toll. We did this in 2013 but I am sure that I have read somewhere that this route is now going to be toll. As we are over 3.5 tonne we don't want to get into GoBoxes etc. Any confirmation or help would be appreciated please


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stick it in the Sat Nav with the "Avoid Tolls" option. Or even online.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I used Switzerland last year in my 6 tonner. A one off payment of €35 payment at the border and we could use any motorway/tunnel in the country for a whole 12months. Once in Italy the tolls are much more reasonable than France.

Dick


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Dont forget that Germany is about to introduce tolls on its roads for foreign vehicles.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> I used Switzerland last year in my 6 tonner. A one off payment of €35 payment at the border and we could use any motorway/tunnel in the country for a whole 12months. Once in Italy the tolls are much more reasonable than France.
> 
> Dick


I think there may have been some confusion at the border about your MH Dick as vehicles over 3.5T are subject to a daily heavy vehicle tax as detailed in this thread.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Zozzer said:


> Dont forget that Germany is about to introduce tolls on its roads for foreign vehicles.


It is just for HGVs / commercial vehicles not motorhomes, ie private vehicles.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I thought the charge was a new one as a result of a deal between German political parties. Reducing the cost of the German tuev (mot) then clawing back the shortfall from foreign vehicles. Germany have had tolls on the autobahns for vehicles over 12 tons for years.

Oh well, being wrong can have its rewards.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Tolls for light vehicles/cars on German autobahns are indeed due to start in 2016 if it all gets passed through government...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-28199383

Pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Germany plan to introduce a road tax for ALL vehicles using autobahns from 2016 using the method that Zozzer says - Germans in effect pay no extra through tax reductions elsewhere, so it taxes non-nationals through a (so far) un-named method (probably a vignette like Switzerland).

whether it actually gets enacted is still open to question on EU anti-competition grounds with Holland and Austria threatening a legal challenge to it.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

philoaks said:


> > I used Switzerland last year in my 6 tonner. A one off payment of €35 payment at the border and we could use any motorway/tunnel in the country for a whole 12months. Once in Italy the tolls are much more reasonable than France.
> >
> > Dick
> 
> ...


*****************************

I arrived at the border, filled in the form as a >3.5 hgv Phil.

I took it to the desk where a very friendly clerk with excellent English looked at the V5 and "ah! It is a camping car" took another form and filled it in for me. And yes it was 32 Sf not €35 and it was for any 10 days in the year. "you will be able to use it for your return journy" he said.

He was fully aware it was >3.5T

Dick


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Misunderstanding there Dick. I read your first post as suggesting that you had unlimited use of motorways and tunnels for the whole year, not 10 separate days use within a one year period. 

We did the same thing and used 8 days in 2013 when we visited Switzerland and then used the remaining 2 days to transit through Switzerland on our way to the Italian lakes in 2014.

Phil


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Germany to Italy via the Brenner ( i mean the old Brenner..not the auto strasse/strada ) is fine . We are 5.5 tons and do it every year. We are currently on the border of Itlay and Austria and will travel through tomorrow.
Happy Travels


----------

